# Single,virgin and loosing hope



## mrbee (Jul 2, 2014)

My name is Joseph and this is My story

I am 27 years old, a recent medical graduate from India.I have been single for my entire life,not because of how i look,but because i am humourous and i prefer to make everyone around me smile and happy even though i am sad sometimes.Most girls think i am cute more over i came to realize that Indian Girls was not my kinda type.In my university days ,i was exposed with multicultured students from all over the world.Then i realised that i have a something called caucasian fever[Similiar to yellow fever in which a guy kinda feel something towards the asian Race]Then from there my search for my caucasian girl started.I went through *******,mingle,blah blah blah and found no one which is suitable for me :scratchhead: . I know ,most girls loose their virginity during their teenage in USA ,But there might be girls still saving for marriage...But its like finding a needle in an ocean :rofl: .So how to do? Coming to USA to find that girl is not possible for me at my present financial situation  Plus everyday which passes by makes me loose my hope


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I did a google search on "dating site for virgins"

http://mingle2.com/online_dating/utah/virgin

http://www.perfectmatch.com/Dating/Utah/Virgin/Christian-Dating-Service.html


I don't know if you will find any woman willing to travel to where you live to date you. But you can start on some of these sites.

You have set your site on something that is very hard to achieve because of cultural differences and distance. You way that you want a Caucasian woman but you don't really know any do you? So you have no idea if their way of thinking is something that is compatible with yours.

There are many highly educated women in India. Why not give them a chance. You are very likely to find a gem of a woman. You might even find one or more who are from very influenced by European or American culture.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe just maybe your standards are too strict.


why is it so important to you to find a virgin?


----------



## mrbee (Jul 2, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I did a google search on "dating site for virgins"
> 
> Virgin Dating Site, Virgin Personals, Virgin Singles - Free Online Dating
> 
> ...





Finding an educated woman in India is way to easy.But thats not what i want.Like i said ,i love caucasian woman ,and i would like to have a mixed blooded kido ....Its hard to express my feeling which i am going through with texts. ..But my search will go on


----------



## mrbee (Jul 2, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> maybe just maybe your standards are too strict.
> 
> 
> why is it so important to you to find a virgin?


because i am too much into bible.Premartial sex is a sin  .I prefer to stay that way till i am married.

Hebrews 13:4 ESV

Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, Joseph, don't lose hope.

Also understand though, it takes time and patience to find someone who is just right for you. Everyone has a checklist they have for a potential mate. You want an American Caucasian female virgin. Doesn't seem to difficult....

Here's the problem...

You're half way around the world.

Dating sites are hard enough even when you're in the same city, let alone a different country.

So, keep up the search. Try multiple dating sites, maybe even plan a holiday here to increase your chances.

And never give up Hope.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe Southern European girls, especially in the Balkans, are more likely to 'wait for marriage'.

However, you may have to persuade their family that you are a suitable match.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

First - don't limit yourself to race or virgins. At your age it will be next to impossible/hard.

There is nothing wrong with you being a virgin. HOWEVER, how many relationships have you had in your life?

Second - GET USED TO REJECTION

Forget about internet. You need to start approaching women that you like and see if they are interested. You HAVE TO get over the fear of rejection.

If you don't try, you won't succeed. 

There will be MANY times you will fail and get rejected. Just smile and keep going, in time rejection will become NORM.

Eventually you will run into a women that will bite.

Be nice, Smile and make sure to ask if they have a significant other prior to asking them out or getting the #.

BE YOURSELF. You do NOT want a girl to go on a date with you because you were "playing a part or acting to pick her up".

Remember, even the best of the best fail and fall on their face flat. There is no MAN in this world that has a 100% success rate.

Practice practice practice!!!!

And don't try too hard, cause when you do it will show and women will sniff that out. Just approach it like it doesn't matter. Girls will know once you are in a stage where rejection doesn't play a part.

READ: it's ALL about confidence!!!

Good luck and keep us posted.

PS. you would be surprised how many people in US don't have sex until later on in life.....


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Rotflmao

As a fellow INDIAN, my response to your thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> In my university days ,i was exposed with multicultured students from all over the world.


So did you try to meet these Caucasian women while in school? Did you try dating anyone there?

What do you have against Indian women? Why aren't they your "type"?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

norajane said:


> So did you try to meet these Caucasian women while in school? Did you try dating anyone there?
> 
> What do you have against Indian women? Why aren't they your "type"?


Why do we drive on the parkway and park in the driveway?


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

im_tam said:


> Rotflmao
> 
> As a fellow INDIAN, my response to your thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:scratchhead:

Trying to figure out what was so funny about MrBee's post. It was very heartfelt and sincere. Not sure why the "laughing" was necessary.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

I think you should lower your expectation. I can understand a person, who has been single all his life, would have such a high expectation. 

Everyone wants the perfect person. If I waited for Megan Fox to date me, I would have died a virgin.

You should first start with realistic expectation.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

It seems like you are attracted a certain kind of physical appearance. Don't north Indians look more Caucasian (in general) than south Indians? There are some with brown hair and blue eyes. Maybe you should go to the northern areas, if you're not already there.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

I kind of understand, although I am Caucasian, I always preferred Hispanic and Polynesian women, still do. BUT, I never and would never rule somebody ouy due to their race. 

Do not rule out your own race due to a fantasy is my suggestion.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

mrbee said:


> because i am too much into bible.Premartial sex is a sin  .I prefer to stay that way till i am married.
> 
> Hebrews 13:4 ESV
> 
> Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


its impossible to not sin.

and you can't make it into the kingdom of heaven on your merits alone. but if you know Jesus and are truly remorsefully then know Jesus died not in vain and all your sin is forgiven. 


food for thought.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled, for God will judge the sexually immoral and adulterous.


Speaking of immoral...its extremely immoral in my opinion to rule out whole races of people in the hunt for a good woman to make your wife. Maybe women aren't attracted to you because you're a superficial bigot?

Frankly, I find the idea of marrying a virgin silly but that's me. Unless you're doing a hymen check...its not verifiable anyway.

Would you buy a car without test driving it first? Sexual incompatibility is a leading cause of divorces...you ignore that to your peril.

Don't worry...if you're actually a medical school grad, some gold digger will come along soon enough and lie about being a virgin to get you to the altar. She'll be as superficial as you are...so you'll make a great pair.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mrbee said:


> Finding an educated woman in India is way to easy.But thats not what i want.Like i said ,i love caucasian woman ,and i would like to have a mixed blooded kido ....Its hard to express my feeling which i am going through with texts. ..But my search will go on


What are you looking to do? Do you want to meet a woman online and have her move to where you are for her to marry you?

Surely there are Caucasian women in India.

Are there organizations like the UN, Red Cross, etc. that operate near you? if there are, there are most likely women from all over the world that work at these. Get creative.

That aside I find it troubling when a person gets fixated on a person's features and race to pick a spouse. The most important thing is who they are as a person, what their values are, etc. To me education and intelligence are also very important. And yes look are important. But there are good looking, people in every race.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

It might be a sin but you should always go for a test drive before you buy the car.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

IrishGirlVA said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Trying to figure out what was so funny about MrBee's post. It was very heartfelt and sincere. Not sure why the "laughing" was necessary.



Read his full post.

I am 27 years old, a recent medical graduate from India.

*Very good*

I have been single for my entire life,not because of how i look,but because i am humourous and i prefer to make everyone around me smile and happy even though i am sad sometimes.

*Mr Nice Guy*

Most girls think i am cute more over i came to realize that Indian Girls was not my kinda type.

*More like they quickly realized he was a **********

In my university days ,i was exposed with multicultured students from all over the world.

*hmmm*

Then i realised that i have a something called caucasian fever[Similiar to yellow fever in which a guy kinda feel something towards the asian Race]Then from there my search for my caucasian girl started.

*Get treated man*

I went through *******,mingle,blah blah blah and found no one which is suitable for me . 
*should have also tried cg*

I know ,most girls loose their virginity during their teenage in USA ,But there might be girls still saving for marriage...But its like finding a needle in an ocean .

*I am not sure who is supposed to feel more insulted.
The amoral American girls or the moral Indian girls.
While in reality there would actually be not much difference. Girls and Boys are the same everywhere.
*


So how to do? Coming to USA to find that girl is not possible for me at my present financial situation Plus everyday which passes by makes me loose my hope

*So Sad*


----------



## mrbee (Jul 2, 2014)

norajane said:


> So did you try to meet these Caucasian women while in school? Did you try dating anyone there?
> 
> What do you have against Indian women? Why aren't they your "type"?


No ,i didnt date with any cacausian woman,but i do have a few friends from UK [Super nice lady],with a heavy british accent and i also do find people attractive when they speak english with american and british accent.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

You're about as deep as a wading pool.

Maybe you could actually a human being and pick a woman, not based on her skin color or her accent, but for her actual important qualities.

Things like:

-Intelligence
-Accomplishments
-Sense of humor
-Kindness towards others
-Etc

You strike me the type of guy that thinks women are chattel or possessions and if my assumption is correct, I truly hope you stay single because men like you breeding and potentially having girl children is a disturbing prospect.

I think the issue is that you're trying to date women who live in countries that allow them to see you for what you are.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

mrbee said:


> No ,i didnt date with any cacausian woman,but i do have a few friends from UK [Super nice lady],with a heavy british accent and i also do find people attractive when they speak english with american and british accent.


There are so many Indians who were either born or raised in America and the UK, who also speak with foreign accents. What about them? 

I don't fault you for being attracted to what you're attracted to. Some women won't date short men. Some men won't date blondes. People have preferences.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

As I recall, there was a post on here several months back regarding an American woman and her Indian boyfriend. She was given a ton of great advice, a lot of cultural advice, but didn't particularly want to hear it. His marriage to an Indian woman had already been arranged. I hope she is doing well now.


----------

